# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services > [Selling] Youtube views, likes, subscribers, comments very cheap

## BlueTube

YOUTUBE SERVICES

Views:
1k Views : 10$
5k Views : 25$
10k : 30$
Custom Amounts Available
Subscribers:
1k Subscribers = 10$
5k Subscribers = 30$
10k Subscribers = 40$
Custom Amounts Available

Likes:
1000 Likes = 20$
10000 Likes = 45$
Custom Amounts Available

Comments:
100 Random Comments = 10$
1000 Random Comments = 40$
Custom Amounts Available

Contact Me :
DISCORD : bluetube#3768
Telegram : @bluetubz

ACCEPTED PAYMENTS : PAYPAL,CRYPTO,BANK TRANSFER,PAYEER

----------

